# Doe Spitting Out Cud



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Okay, so I have a doe, Delilah, spitting out cud. Her stomach does look larger than normal, although she still has small hollows on the side. I first noticed when I went out to milk her, and she jumped onto the stand, but didn't eat the grain. After that she just turned around and waited for me to let her out. She has been eating some alfalfa, just not as whole heartedly as usual. I offered her grass hay and had to force some baking soda into her mouth. To make things easier, this is a list of symptoms:


Not eating (but is eating some alfalfa, gave her baking soda
Spitting out cud (she did it twice, maybe three times this morning)
Large stomach (not very serious, still walking around fine)
Not baaing (I noticed she isn't really talkative. Which is unusual for her, especially in the mornings)
I'm not really sure if the not baaing part is a symptom or not, but I thought I'd mention it, just in case it helped to figure out anything. She was just fine yesterday night when I milked her, fed grain, and gave her alfalfa for the night, and locked their pens up for bed. One thing they did do yesterday, was go out to the field. But there is only clover and different kinds of safe grasses to eat out there. They did get out of the pen, where the itch grass, and vines are, and different kinds of weeds. So maybe she got into something bad for her, and it didn't have effect until the next morning? I just don't know... Please give your opinion, and is there anything I can give her?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Never hurts to do activated charcoal. I would also treat for bloat.


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Where can I buy activated charcoal? And I'll massage her stomach and give more baking soda for bloat. Also, I think I should probably give her nutridrench to keep her hydrated ( I have not seen her drink yet, plus the extra energy won't hurt).


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would start with a temp and give some B complex and probiotics and CD antitoxin..
...If you dont have Activated charcole or cd antitoxin you can give Milk of Magnesia to flush toxins...15 cc per 60#...

make some electrolytes to encourage drinking and offer green leaves...pine and cedar are especially great for upset tummy


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

She has a temp of 101.2. She feels cooler than the rest of the goats...

I have probios in powder form, I also just gave her the nutridrench, about one tablespoon of it. I have pine in my yard, but no cedar so I will cut some of the pine branches down. I will give Milk of Magnesia, because I have no activated charcoal or CD Antitoxin. 

Can I give her apple leaves? I have a bunch of those.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Pine is great....I should add that ponderrosa pine should not be fed to pregant does..but other then that its wonderful medicine..

I will have to check on apple leaves...but I believe they are fine...

temp is only a slight lower then the 101.5 normal low...MOM will help flush any toxins building..what should happen is she will go loose stool for a bit then back to berries as the toxins are flushed...

powder probios are fine : ) be sure to keep her well hydrated during this process


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Okay, will do. I got about 12cc of the milk of magnesia into her so far, and going back out to give her more of that and some more nutridrench. Also going to mix in the powder probios. I'll try to offer her some fresh water, and see if she drinks that. Still not eating any hay. And I have not seen her chew cud yet. This morning I did see her poop berries twice though.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

apple leaves are fine : )


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Okay, here to update on the status of Delilah. She is doing fine now, eating a bit more, and I saw her drink some water today. I had given her five cc's of a mixture of probios, nutridrench, and milk of magnesia. Before this, I had taken her for a walk around the yard, and let her chew on some leaves and pine. 

Currently, her stomach has gone down; much better than before. I saw her chew her cud, and poop a few more times of berries, another time mushy, which happybleats informed me was a cause of the milk of magnesia. She has baaed more, but she isn't as loud as she usually is... Anyway, I'll give her one more dosage tonight, just to make sure.

Oh yes, and I noticed when she spit out her cud (which was all over me...), that there was whole corn in it. So I think that's why she was spitting out cud possibly? But I do think that she had bloat, and the MOM, nutridrench, and probios combined took care of it (plus walking around, massaging the belly, and give just green leaves as suggested).

Thanks for all advice and help. I will continue to check on her, to make sure it isn't some bigger problem.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

good news....glad she is feeling a bit better.. now that she is chewing a cud and eating some she wont need any more MOM...
Corn is a nice treat..a filler..but offers little more...I would pull it..: ) also whole corn can be hard for some to chew..


----------

